# Paph. Addicted Phillip 'Kate' AM/AOS



## Pete (May 21, 2008)

Aloha people
I did post a photo of this last week as it had just opened, and i took the plant in to judging last week and got 83 points on it! anyways here is the award photo...the adductum used was the anitum variety. hopefully this isnt too large...


----------



## paphioboy (May 21, 2008)

WOW!! That's very very nice..!! Congrats..!!


----------



## paphjoint (May 21, 2008)

Very very nice !


----------



## Faan (May 21, 2008)

Well done.


----------



## rdlsreno (May 21, 2008)

Congrats!!!


Ramon


----------



## 2ljd (May 21, 2008)

Nice! Well deserved award!


----------



## Frederick (May 21, 2008)

Congrats. Dark and luscious. Superb.


----------



## Bolero (May 21, 2008)

Stunning plant! Well done!


----------



## SlipperKing (May 21, 2008)

Pete, It is sweet!


----------



## Roy (May 21, 2008)

Excellent. Must look around for one of these.


----------



## biothanasis (May 21, 2008)

Nice deep colours!!!!!


----------



## goldenrose (May 21, 2008)

CONGRATULATIONS!!! WTG!


----------



## Candace (May 21, 2008)

I can see why it was awarded.


----------



## Corbin (May 21, 2008)

Supper plant


----------



## Elena (May 21, 2008)

Wonderful plant, congratulations on the award!  Love the colours!


----------



## Wendy (May 21, 2008)

That is REALLY, REALLY nice. Well done!


----------



## carrilloenglish (May 21, 2008)

That is an excellent blooming. It has all the qualities of an AM flower -- color, balance, presentation, symmerty and impact. I am jealous. I wish I owned it.

Christian


----------



## Greenpaph (May 21, 2008)

Congratulations, Pete!

Fabulous!

:drool::drool:


----------



## WolfDog1 (C. Williams) (May 22, 2008)

Congratulations!
Very nice. 

Craig


----------



## jblanford (May 22, 2008)

That looks awesome, nice photo also.


----------



## Scooby5757 (May 23, 2008)

We had one awarded at the Mi-Atlantic Region last night, got an AM too, very similar to yours, but yours has more yellow. 

I like it. Thanks!


----------

